# Job offer and a visa!



## tocker (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry if this has been covered in the past! I am currently in New Zealand! I want to
Stay and work! This is my third time over here and we have nothing to go back to in the uk! We are currently staying with family, Nz immigration have confirmed we can stay for 6 months and can look for work! I have had a couple of interviews but companies aren't interested unless we have a visa! This seems to be a catch 22! We can't get a visa without a job offer but no one will consider us unless we have a visa??? I'm sooo confused as what to try next!!! Any halo would be really appreciated!!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

What's your skill? Try targeting accredited employers as visas through them get processed faster and they are more accustomed to taking v on overseas hires.


----------



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

toadsurfer said:


> What's your skill? Try targeting accredited employers as visas through them get processed faster and they are more accustomed to taking v on overseas hires.


In fact i applied on accredited employers in IT however they gave me same reply as Tocker is having. 

Not ure myself how to tackle this situation when it comes to job offer. 

I think employers are mostly not well educated about recent relaxation in immi laws.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

I got a job with an accredited employer while in the UK so it is possible but there was a shortage of local skills in my area. If companies can find local talent you're always going to have an uphill battle to compete. It's supply and demand not lack of appreciation of immigration laws.


----------



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

toadsurfer said:


> I got a job with an accredited employer while in the UK so it is possible but there was a shortage of local skills in my area. If companies can find local talent you're always going to have an uphill battle to compete. It's supply and demand not lack of appreciation of immigration laws.


Either way you can look at the glass half full or half empty. Am not depreciating the laws anyway!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kazemstein said:


> ....I think employers are mostly not well educated about recent relaxation in immi laws.


I haven't heard of any relaxation in immigration laws. 

I'm afraid it's always been the case though - employers will always look more favourably on people with visas that mean they can work immediately over those that don't. Being in the country will help the hunt though. I suggest that you just keep plugging away with the CVs. And get someone with experience to check the CV to make sure it 'sells' you well. The start of the interview process starts when your potential employer looks at that front page. I can't tell you the number of people that I've failed before I've seen them because their CV was not up to scratch.


----------



## tocker (Dec 11, 2012)

Topcat! Would you look over my cv?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

tocker said:


> Topcat! Would you look over my cv?


Absolutely no.

We are not an immigration agency. We moderate this forum for free and as a service, and that in itself takes our valuable time. Can you imagine how much time it would take if we also offered a free CV/immigration application checking service?? Not to mention we'd have Immigration NZ on our back as only registered immigration agents can officially help you to do so!

Please people - we are here to make sure that this forum is a place where people can share their experiences and give advice - not to do the work for you!


----------

